
Skimping on sleep makes your brain crave sweets - EndXA
https://www.sciencemag.org/news/2019/10/here-s-how-skimping-sleep-can-change-your-appetite
======
BeanoBox
I wondered if there was a connection between sleep and sweet food. I've had
trouble sleeping for over a decade and also have a craving for sweet foods. I
try to avoid them but I just feel even more tired.

